# What is the story of GBAtemp?



## GustavoBacci (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello everyone, sorry if it has been posted before, could not find anything like this (and sorry for any language mistakes). I've been around gbatemp for a while, never posted anything, simply because i'm a little shy and stuff, and was afraid of posting something completelly useless, off-topic random things. If i could not find what I was curious about (games tips, codes and so on) I simply didn't post, and just waited around some related topic for some answer, never wanted to get topics closed for a lot of off-topic things and spamming, flaming, trolling, and all those stuff I don't know exactly what they means ^^.  

The thing is... I'm curious about the origin of the site, it's staff personal, and of course, it's "life course", simply because I want to be a part of the forum talks, discussion, you know, "be around", don't be some "useless guy that makes stupid things". 

Sorry if this is the wrong session, if it has been posted before, but it's just a curiosity of mine that I hope that will be answered nice ^^.

I know that there is a session for introduction, i'll probably go there after a while, but just wanted to say: "Hi guys, i'm Gustavo Bacci, call me GB, and I want to be around and not a 'ghost member' ^^ "


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 20, 2009)

http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php/History_of_GBAtemp





			
				GustavoBacci said:
			
		

> I've been around gbatemp for a while, never posted anything, simply because i'm a little shy and stuff, and was afraid of posting something completelly useless, off-topic random things.


Don't let that stop you, I'm sure you can be more worthwhile than most around.  If not check out the EoF, that place is made for useless and random stuff.


----------



## GustavoBacci (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks Hadrian ^^ sorry for not finding that... kinda stupid my topic now... sorry...

and don't worry, I won't be around the EoF ^^

gonna do the best for this site^^ 

Gb.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 20, 2009)

GustavoBacci said:
			
		

> Thanks Hadrian ^^ sorry for not finding that... kinda stupid my topic now... sorry...
> 
> and don't worry, I won't be around the EoF ^^
> 
> ...


Haha man, you're over-thinking it....Just relax and post when you feel like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EoF is a great place for having a laugh, or taking a piss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And no need for apologizing, it's good to have a thread like this for some newer members that don't know about our roots


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 20, 2009)

I've seen it in the wiki before. I read it when I was bored (and got the flood control for clicking the new posts button to much  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (again))


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm in ur EoF, pissing all your piss.

Well, I like to start it with, "A long long time ago, in country far far away..." but Hadrian ruined it.


----------



## dice (Jun 20, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php/History_of_GBAtemp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed, we don't bite (much)


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 20, 2009)

Heres the story, GBAtemp sucked until 18-April 08, then it became awesome.

And then they lived happily ever after!


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 20, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Heres the story, GBAtemp sucked until 18-April 08, then it became awesome.
> 
> And then they lived happily ever after!


...


----------



## clownz (Jun 21, 2009)

thats awesome. i didnt know gbatemp was started by an italian


----------



## GustavoBacci (Jun 21, 2009)

I've read the story, amazing, kinda epic 

and thanks all staff ^^


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 21, 2009)

hmm. lets see
actually the forum went slow after 27 october 2008.


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2009)

Nah.

Its ratings dropped 20-30% after 28 November 2008.

Wooooo, why is it that KiVan is the only original Admin with the orange/red medals? Don't the other 2 post much?


----------

